#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  NIT Surat 2012 Placement Report/Stats

## vipul_chaudhary

*NIT Surat Placement Statistics 2012 :* 
Placements at National Institute of Technology, Surat were high as compared to previous years and placed 480+ students with 620+ Offers. NIT SURAT, witnessed yet another season of successful placements with the batch of 2012 securing excellent jobs in some of the top global organisations.

*Salient Features of Placement 2012:* 
Total number of students selected : 484 (143) [ PG : 53 (2), M.Sc. : 06 ]The numbers in the bracket indicate the number of students getting more than ONE JOB.Highest Salary- Microsoft (CTC: 16 LPA)Highest no offers: INFOSYS LIMITED (75)Average Salary- 4.23 LPA*Details:*


*S. No*
*Company Name*
*Offers*

1
MARUTI SUZUKI India Limited, Gurgaon (Haryana)
1 (1)

2
CUMMINS India Pvt. Limited, Pune (Maharashtra)
1

3
MU SIGMA Business Solutions Pvt. Limited, Bangalore
6

4
SAMSUNG India Electronics Pvt. Limited, Noida (U.P.)
4

5
WS ATKINS (India) Pvt. Limited, Bangalore
4

6
Indian Oil Corporation Limited (IOCL), New Delhi
5

7
LARSEN & TOUBRO Ltd. (L&T), Mumbai / Surat (Gujarat)
30 (4)

8
AREVA T&D India Limited, Noida (U.P.)
1 (2)

9
SHAPOORJI PALLONJI & Co. Limited (SPCL), Mumbai
4

10
TATA TECHNOLOGIES Limited, Pune (Maharashtra)
8 (3)

11
LINDE Engineering India Pvt. Limited, Vadodara (Gujarat)
16

12
MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA Limited, Mumbai
14 (3)

13
TATA MOTORS Limited, Sanand, Ahmedabad (Gujarat)
24

14
ABB Limited, Bangalore
1

15
Telco Construction Equip. Co. Ltd. (TELCON), Jamshedpur
1

16
INFOSYS Technologies Limited, Pune (Maharashtra)
39 (36)

17
CYBAGE Software Pvt. Limited, Pune (Maharashtra)
6

18
RELIANCE Industries Limited (RIL), Mumbai / Surat
10 (2)

19
Tata Consultancy Services Ltd. (TCS), Gandhinagar (Gujarat)
19 (32)

20
THERMAX Limited, Pune (Maharashtra)
1 (1)

21
FLAKT (India) Limited, Kolkata (W.B.)
3

22
WIPRO Technologies Limited, Pune (Maharashtra)
3 (24)

23
COMVIVA Technologies Limited, Gurgaon (Haryana)
13 (1)

24
KONYLABS IT Service Pvt. Limited, Hyderabad
12 (4)

25
CAPGEMINI India Pvt. Limited, Hyderabad
0 (12)

26
Gujarat State Fertilizers & Chemicals Ltd. (GSFC), Vadodara
13

27
GODREJ & BOYCE Mfg. Co. Limited, Mumbai
5 (2)

28
DELOITTE Consulting India Pvt. Limited, Hyderabad
14

29
UNISYS Global Services India Pvt. Limited, Bangalore
7 (1)

30
General Motors India Pvt. Limited (GM), Halol (Gujarat)
5

31
Gujarat Paguthan Energy Corp. Pvt. Ltd. (GPEC), Dist Bharuch
4

32
L&T INFOTECH Limited, Mumbai
4 (3)

33
AMDOCS Development Centre India Pvt. Limited, Pune
6

34
ACC Concrete Limited, Mumbai
4

35
SIEMENS Limited, Mumbai
5

36
ATOS ORIGIN India Pvt. Limited, Mumbai
2 (1)

37
ACG Pam Pharma Technologies Pvt. Limited, Mumbai
1

38
MICROSOFT India Pvt. Limited, Hyderabad
5

39
GRASIM Industries Limited, Nagda (M.P.) / Bharuch
10 (2)

40
HINDALCO Industries Limited, Bharuch / Mumbai
10

41
ORACLE India Pvt. Limited, Bangalore
3

42
PIDILITE Industries Limited, Mumbai
3

43
Tata AutoComp Systems Limited (TACO), Pune
10

44
CAIRN Energy India Pty Limited, Gurgaon (Haryana)
2

45
SIMPLEX Infrastructures Limited, New Delhi
4 (1)

46
SKF India Limited, Pune (Maharashtra)
1

47
IBM India Limited, Noida – Bangalore
15 (6)

48
RAYMOND - Engineering Business Limited, Mumbai
2

49
GAMMON India Limited, Mumbai
3

50
Bharat Petroleum Corporation Limited (BPCL), Mumbai
10

51
WIPRO Technologies - VLSI Group, Pune (Maharashtra)
1

52
Larsen & Toubro Limited - ECC Division, Chennai
3 (2)

53
ITW SIGNODE India Limited, Hyderabad (A.P.)
3

54
HCL Infosystems Limited, Noida (U.P.)
4

55
SUBROS Limited, Noida (U.P.)
4

56
GUJARAT GAS Company Limited, Surat (Gujarat)
2

57
WELSPUN Corp Limited, Dist. Bharuch (Gujarat)
4

58
SRF Limited, Mumbai (Maharashtra)
1

59
ADANI POWER Limited, Ahmedabad (Gujarat)
2

60
AGILENT Technologies India Pvt. Limited, Bangalore
4

61
ERICSSON India Global Services Pvt. Limited, Noida (U.P.)
10

62
VOLTAS Limited, Mumbai (Maharashtra)
2

63
NAVIN FLUORINE International Limited (NFIL), Mumbai
3

64
ROCKWOOL (India) Limited, Hyderabad (A.P.)
2

65
KEC International Limited, Mumbai (Maharashtra)
6

66
SANDVIK Coromant Asia Pvt. Limited, Pune (Maharashtra)
1

67
ELECON Engineering Co. Ltd., Vallabh Vidyanagar (Gujarat)
4

68
RANCORE Technologies Pvt. Limited, Navi Mumbai
7

69
ULTRATECH Cement Limited, Jafarabad, Dist. Amreli (Gujarat)
1

70
ThyssenKrupp Electrical Steel India Pvt. Limited, Dist. Nashik
1

71
AEGIS Ltd.-Essar Engineering Services Division, Surat (Gujarat)
7

72
SAI Consulting Engineers Pvt. Limited, Ahmedabad (Gujarat)
3

73
IDMC Limited, Vithal Udyognagar, Dist. Anand (Gujarat)
3

74
MECHARTES Researchers Pvt. Limited, New Delhi
4

75
ONGC Petro-additions Limited (OPaL), Vadodara (Gujarat)
5 (1)

76
NAVIN FLUORINE International Limited (NFIL), Mumbai
1

77
WIPRO Limited - BPO Solution Division, Mumbai
1

78
MECON Limited, Ranchi (Jharkhand)
9

79
ENGINEERS INDIA Limited (EIL), New Delhi
1

80
RINL-Visakhapatnam Steel Plant, Visakhapatnam (A.P.)
9


*TOTAL*
*484 (143)*








  Similar Threads: BITS Mesra 2012 Placement Report / Stats NIT Tiruchirappalli(Tirchy) 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Hamirpur 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Agartala 2012 Placement Report/Stats MNIT Jaipur 2012 Placement Report / Stats

----------

